# help with my snake



## lsntrc88 (May 17, 2009)

i have a coastal carpet python for the last few days he has bin sitting his water bowl and i don't no why and when i get him out he his hissing at me and flinches wen i touch him his temp is fine and he hasn't got mites and was wondering if he was shedding his eyes haven't gone a milky color does any one no how often coastal carpets shed cause he only shed about 7 weeks ago


----------



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

just a thought but is it constipated.if so then soaking help.


----------



## reptiledanny (Jul 23, 2009)

the temp in his cage cud b 2 high or constipated. as for shedding. It all depends on how much its eating,if the snakes being feed weekly a decent size meal it should shed roughly 2-3months,hatchies and juveniles shed alot more than adults as their still growing.Most hatchies or juvs shed every 2-3 months, adults about 3-4 times a year.


----------

